# 1910 Anzani Y-Type



## CWelkie (Apr 21, 2022)

Last autumn I gathered up the drawings, magazine articles and castings for a 1/4 scale Anzani 3-cylinder radial model (aka Y-type).  The castings consisted of crankcase halves, rear cover, carburetor and intake pipe elbows.  Everything else is bar stock.  Yes, that includes the cylinders.  They are an integrated head/cylinder design carved out of cast iron.  (I don't even want to think about how many turns I gave the rotary table handle over the course of that little exercise!)

I got it running last weekend after a few more degrees of advance on the ignition timing.  I don't know the rpm but it's probably close to 3000  at wide-open-throttle on the (oversize?) 22-10 propeller.  It uses a plunger style oil pump driven from a cam on the rear gear train that creates much more pressure than I'd envisioned or hoped for.  I've been backing off the oil pressure relief valve every run but still see 40/50 psi at speed.  As a result one doesn't want to be wearing "Sunday finest" around this engine when running yet.

All in all, a satisfying project.  It has very strong compression and starts easily from cold - 2 flips usually.
Here are few photos from along the way.

Ignition distributor ...





Carburetor ...





Cylinders ...



 




Crankshaft and connecting rods ...





On the stand ...



 


 




Finally - proof it does indeed run ...


----------



## phaxtris (Apr 21, 2022)

thats awesome man, good work


----------



## DPittman (Apr 21, 2022)

Wow, awesome, beautiful.


----------



## David_R8 (Apr 21, 2022)

Man that sounds great!


----------



## PeterT (Apr 21, 2022)

Beautiful! Congratulations! Was this from the 'original' Chernery castings, or the 'new' offerings? Sorry I don't know much about the lineage other than what I've seen in magazines & other forums.
I'll ask because I know someone else will LOL - what's it going into - Bleriot or Motorcycle?


----------



## CWelkie (Apr 22, 2022)

Thanks everyone for the kind feedback.

PeterT - My standard answer to the usual questions about "what it does or will go into" is usually "nothing".  It's amazing how many don't understand that it's about the journey and not the destination.  Doesn't matter if I'm building something or going for a bike ride.  If I did add to the flying model collection though, it would have to be a Deperdussin monoplane.  It's the 2nd oldest flying aircraft in the Shuttleworth collection and I've had the pleasure of seeing it fly a couple times.

The castings were of the 'new' offerings.  Sadly it doesn't sound like they are going to be available any more either.


----------



## DaveMc (May 3, 2022)

Blows me away! Man that is some nice work! Hats off to you my friend.


----------



## Susquatch (May 4, 2022)

This is really amazing work. Very very impressed. 



CWelkie said:


> My standard answer to the usual questions about "what it does or will go into" is usually "nothing".




I agree with your "nothing" comment. Life - and the projects we do during that life - are a journey. I love how much you are enjoying your trip. 

A true labour of love. And very nice work too.


----------

